
Accelerators that fund startups without taking equity - p12dpraneeth
I have made a list of equity free accelerators accepting applications currently:<p>1. The UNICEF Innovation Fund (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unicefstories.org&#x2F;blockchaincall&#x2F;), based out of New York gives USD 50K - 90K in equity-free seed funding to for-profit blockchain startups.<p>2. European Data Incubator (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edincubator.eu&#x2F;) is an equity free acceleration program based out of Berlin and it provides grants of up to EUR 100K for selected data startups. Applications close on 4th January, 2019.<p>3. Spinlab (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spinlab.co&#x2F;) is based out of Leipzig and it offers startups with EUR 6K along with co-working space. Applications close on 18th November, 2018.<p>4. Booking Booster (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;booster.bookingcares.com&#x2F;#bookingcom-booster-why) is a 3-week accelerator program based out of Amsterdam with EUR 2 million fund for startups working towards sustainable tourism. Applications close on 2nd December, 2018.<p>5. Ikea Bootcamp (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ikeabootcamp.rainmaking.io&#x2F;) is a 3 month program organized in Älmhult aimed at funding startups that can collaborate with IKEA. Applications close on 31st December, 2018.<p>6. Startup Hub (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startuphub.pl&#x2F;) is a 4 month program based out of Warsaw and it provides equity free funding of upto EUR 50K for selected teams.<p>7. The Pearse Lyons Accelerator (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pearselyonsaccelerator.com&#x2F;) based out of Dublin takes 10 AgTech startups from across the world and offer them a 4-month programme and 15K EUR equity free funding. Applications close on 6th December, 2018.<p>8. StateZero Labs (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.statezerolabs.com&#x2F;) is a dedicated Blockchain Lab for startups and it will fund upto GBP 50K in the form of an equity free grant. Applications close on 23rd November, 2018.<p>9. The Stable Fund (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stable.fund&#x2F;) is a virtual investment fund and it offers equity free grants up to USD 25K to alpha projects.
======
gus_massa
The blog post with this data has been posted a few minutes earlier by another
user in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18414141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18414141)

I recommend that you go to that other thread and post a message like "Thanks
for submitting. I'm the author of the blog post and I'm happy to answer any
question."

~~~
p12dpraneeth
Thanks for pointing it out. I have just posted the suggested message

------
hazz99
What is the business model for accelerators that don't take equity? Are they
all non-profits or government funded?

~~~
p12dpraneeth
A good proportion of these accelerators are either funded by the government or
by well established corporates. Most of the times, I think the end outcome for
the accelerators which provide these equity free funds is steady deal flow of
startups with rich information on their performance, so that they can help the
late stage investors with more information.

